# Zarqawi found Virgins When He Died...



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2006)

[Edited on 7-13-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 13, 2006)

A business idea: Nuns-n-Guns. Get your ammo and your rosary beads all at the same great location. Whether its weathering the storms of urban street violence or the horrors of Satan's assault on the soul, Nuns-n-Guns is happy to help you with whatever you need!


----------



## govols (Jul 13, 2006)

Could be something like this:






Images from the movie, "To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar"

Yep, that's Swayze.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2006)

John,

I can't the image you attached at home or at work.


----------



## gwine (Jul 13, 2006)

Rich:

Try this.


----------



## govols (Jul 14, 2006)

It worked for a few hours:


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 18, 2006)

Rich, that was hilarious!!!!!! I should have expected that from you.


----------

